# Frog Medicine to Keep on Hand



## Tykie (Mar 22, 2015)

I have no idea on what kind of Medicines, Ointments etc. to keep on hand for my Dart Frogs ? I currently have nothing on hand at all. I have no idea what to buy, or where to buy it, and feel vulnerable at this time. Is there a Vet care pack available ?? Please help.

Thanks Tykie


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

Rather than buying a bunch of random medications that may or may not be appropriate, might I suggest finding a good exotic veterinarian near you if/when the time comes for needed veterinary care? 

That way you'll have the correct medication for the diagnosed problem that arises. Also great to have a good exotics vet nearby to run your regular fecals and bd/rana tests during quarantine of your new frogs!

Find one near you here: ARAV's Find A Vet


----------

